# Landscape, Landscape, Landscape...



## Mansi (Sep 18, 2005)

.. is it ? 
yay to the new forum :mrgreen: 
here's my contribution...
a few pics i just dug out... shot on my nikon film cam and scanned.. i miss shooting film  i miss shooting realllly
wanted to share em with you guys
shot on my trek up north, this summer

1. 






2.





3.





and one on canon, digital...
4.





thanks for looking


----------



## John E. (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow Mansi the first picture has pop to it, good scanning job on a well composed picture. You must have been on a pretty high elevation? Breath taking pictures. Next TPF meetup should be on your turf.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2005)

my jaw dropped 4 floors downstairs... wow


----------



## JonK (Sep 18, 2005)

Great variety here mansi.  High altitude shots are hard to expose well due to the high contrast; brighter sun darker shadows. You've done well considering you shot film and had no way to chek your final outcome.
The first one stands out compositionally due to the balance of angles and colour but all of them have a certain quality making for an interesting series.

Sign me up for the TPF meet in Delhi :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

The first is so beautiful that I just lack the words!

(A pity that I can't make my dad join this forum, hard enough to prod my sister into making an appearance on here every now and again! He was trekking the Himalayas in 1997 - at 67 years of age! - and took himself up onto 5.545 metres ... which is 18.187 ft, so my conversion table book says. He is hiding some wow-y photos in his albums, too).

Wonderful contribution to this landscape forum, and when you have seen my photos on the "Country Asparagus", you will know why anything mountainous fascinates me to no end!


----------



## Mansi (Sep 19, 2005)

wow thanks guys im glad you liked them 



> Wow Mansi the first picture has pop to it, good scanning job on a well composed picture. You must have been on a pretty high elevation? Breath taking pictures. Next TPF meetup should be on your turf.


 Thanks *John*... this was at about 13000 feet  phew
you guys must consider india as a venue for any further tpf meets.. its wonderfull.. so much variety! thanks for looking john



> my jaw dropped 4 floors downstairs... wow


 :blushing: Thanks *Mentos*... 



> Great variety here mansi.  High altitude shots are hard to expose well due to the high contrast; brighter sun darker shadows. You've done well considering you shot film and had no way to chek your final outcome.
> The first one stands out compositionally due to the balance of angles and colour but all of them have a certain quality making for an interesting series.
> 
> Sign me up for the TPF meet in Delhi :mrgreen:


Thanks mucho *JonK*...  well you're on that list.. anyone else? :greenpbl:  



> The first is so beautiful that I just lack the words!
> 
> (A pity that I can't make my dad join this forum, hard enough to prod my sister into making an appearance on here every now and again! He was trekking the Himalayas in 1997 - at 67 years of age! - and took himself up onto 5.545 metres ... which is 18.187 ft, so my conversion table book says. He is hiding some wow-y photos in his albums, too).
> 
> Wonderful contribution to this landscape forum, and when you have seen my photos on the "Country Asparagus", you will know why anything mountainous fascinates me to no end!


  aw thanks *Corinna* :mrgreen: :blushing: 
well this was at an altitude of 13000feet and a few people in the group had health problems hence we did not continue up further. 
your dad at 67! and at 18000+ feet! WOW.. that is some kind of achievement.. having gone there i know how tough it gets.. it's a great achievement to have gotten to that kind of height... love to see some of his photos.. oh do tell him to post Corinna  

Thanks a lot everyone for your kind words  :hug::


----------



## Randog (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! All very beautiful shots Mansi, Great job


----------



## dalebe (Sep 19, 2005)

wow cool shots mansi! in every sense of the word :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Great variety here mansi.  High altitude shots are hard to expose well due to the high contrast; brighter sun darker shadows. You've done well considering you shot film and had no way to chek your final outcome.
> The first one stands out compositionally due to the balance of angles and colour but all of them have a certain quality making for an interesting series.
> 
> Sign me up for the TPF meet in Delhi :mrgreen:



the learning never ends!! Thanks JonK

Mansi.. so pretty these are, and what an athlete you must be, these mountians do look a bit like our Canadian Rockies.. and your mountains are so spectacular.. wonderful shots!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 19, 2005)

First one is cool. 

Is it from Kashmir?


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 19, 2005)

Breath taking Mansi. Beautiful photos. So crisp feeling as well looking.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 20, 2005)

danalec- nopes.. not quite kashmir...a few thousand feet up from Manali, if you know that
raymond - 





> and what an athlete you must be


 lmao  no ways!
Thanks very much randog, dalebe, danalec , raymond and M@ko.. your comments, as always are much appreciated


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 20, 2005)

Mansi said:
			
		

> danalec- nopes.. not quite kashmir...a few thousand feet up from *Manali*, if you know that


Yes, I've heard lots of good stuff about Kulu and Manali. Would love to cover that belt some day.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 20, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Yes, I've heard lots of good stuff about Kulu and Manali. Would love to cover that belt some day.


 oh it's wonderful! if i can.. i will head back up this november.. only we're going to be trekking in the snow.. phew  
only gotta decide btw a wonderful and colorful camel fair at pushkar (dont know if you heard of that) or the trek.. another route though but starting manali

Thanks! you must go someday...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Mansi said:
			
		

> oh it's wonderful! if i can.. i will head back up this november.. only we're going to be trekking in the snow.. phew
> only gotta decide btw a wonderful and colorful camel fair at pushkar (dont know if you heard of that) or the trek.. another route though but starting manali
> 
> Thanks! you must go someday...



I would be there in a heartbeat, if I could.. Family obligations for a few years now! O well, we can dream.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, Mansi. Just some amazing shots.  That first one should be framed and on a wall.  Very well done.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 21, 2005)

nice shots! love the first - just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Sep 21, 2005)

*Raymond*


> I would be there in a heartbeat, if I could.. Family obligations for a few years now! O well, we can dream.


 aww well... anytime any one's around here.. do let me know!  


> Wow, Mansi. Just some amazing shots. That first one should be framed and on a wall. Very well done.


 Thanks ever so much *Chiller* :mrgreen:


> nice shots! love the first - just beautiful! :thumbup:


 Thanks a lot *JTH*..

Thanks a lot every one for looking and commenting


----------

